# Nakamichi amp - Eclipse DSP - Eclipse amp



## 64mustang (Jun 3, 2011)

*Nakamichi amp - Eclipse DSP - Eclipse amp - A/D/S A5is*

Just some stuff I no longer plan on using, with more to come.
Thanks for looking
Brian

Nakamichi PA-502 
Nakamichi PA 502 by ZED 2 channel amplifier made for sound quality | eBay

Eclipse 39011
Eclipse 39011 by FUJITSU TEN Digital Sound Processor Brand New in box 5.1 Dolby | eBay

Eclipse 36200
Eclipse 36200 by FUJITSU TEN 2 channel amplifier and as clean as Mcintosh amps | eBay

A/D/S A5is
A/D/S A5is 5 1/4" ads 5.25 component system made in the usa brand new.../ focal | eBay


----------



## 64mustang (Jun 3, 2011)

All sold, 
Thanks for looking.
Brian


----------

